# Patternmaster Anaconda



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm thinking about buying one of these. I know they're new this year, but has anyone tried one or heard reviews on these?


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

No I haven't herd anything about the anaconda, but I did get one of there brand new models a couple years ago "the code black", hated it! I'd hold off and get a cheaper one, carlsons perhaps, until there is some field experience and reviews on them out there.

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

They say "don't knock it till you try it"...so let me admit, i've never shot ANY aftermarket chokes...so, I'm not knocking them...but I wonder how many people would be just fine with the ic or mod that came with their guns...i've never had a problem with mine...maybe I'm missing out and all the ducks I've ever missed could have been bagged if I had something like this...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

warrenwaterfowler said:


> They say "don't knock it till you try it"...so let me admit, i've never shot ANY aftermarket chokes...so, I'm not knocking them...but I wonder how many people would be just fine with the ic or mod that came with their guns...i've never had a problem with mine...maybe I'm missing out and all the ducks I've ever missed could have been bagged if I had something like this...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


x2. I always have used the chokes that came with my gun and have done quite well with them. At least for the situations I hunt.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

what are these chokes you speak of...


















i tried to unscrew mine few years ago, its not moving....could be the 23 years its been in there.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> what are these chokes you speak of...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just think how many duck kills you missed out on over those years.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> what are these chokes you speak of...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, same here. While I was in the Marine Corps, parents decided the damp storage room in the basement was the best place for my guns...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

rico1391 said:


> Yeah, same here. While I was in the Marine Corps, parents decided the damp storage room in the basement was the best place for my guns...
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Ouch!

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dkirs (Aug 14, 2013)

Never shot the anaconda myself but my friend just bought one for his new A5 and he says it is extremely tight. Way tighter than the code black. He bought the midrange and said he shot crows with it at 70 yards


----------



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks guys, I do just fine with the factory tubes I have. I've seem to hear nothing but singing praises from anyone who shoots a patternmaster, but don't find it easy to fork out $90.00 for a three inch piece of steel.


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

optimax115 said:


> Thanks guys, I do just fine with the factory tubes I have. I've seem to hear nothing but singing praises from anyone who shoots a patternmaster, but don't find it easy to fork out $90.00 for a three inch piece of steel.


You are probably aware of this but the new "Anaconda" choke uses constriction rather than the stud ring that is found in standard and code black patternmaster chokes. It may pattern tight but I would anticipate you will have a much longer shot string with the anaconda as opposed to the stud ring chokes. For me, the shorter shot string is the advantage of the patternmaster over most other chokes on the market (and yes, you can kill ducks with any choke tube.)


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

optimax115 said:


> Thanks guys, I do just fine with the factory tubes I have. I've seem to hear nothing but singing praises from anyone who shoots a patternmaster, but don't find it easy to fork out $90.00 for a three inch piece of steel.


i think that is why i dont have an aftermarket choke. I look at $90 for tube and realize thats 250 more rounds worth of duck hunting. lol.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

lastflight said:


> You are probably aware of this but the new "Anaconda" choke uses constriction rather than the stud ring that is found in standard and code black patternmaster chokes. It may pattern tight but I would anticipate you will have a much longer shot string with the anaconda as opposed to the stud ring chokes. For me, the shorter shot string is the advantage of the patternmaster over most other chokes on the market (and yes, you can kill ducks with any choke tube.)


You do realize that whole shorter shot string has been proven to be b.s. right? What little it does if any has little advantage over a standard choke. Those was stripping chokes work best with slower loads anyways....under 1500fps.


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

craigrh13 said:


> You do realize that whole shorter shot string has been proven to be b.s. right? What little it does if any has little advantage over a standard choke. Those was stripping chokes work best with slower loads anyways....under 1500fps.


Please enlighten me on how a shorter shot string is BS.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Google it. It's marketing b.s. pure and simple. The little bit of difference it makes is minimal at best. I'm on my phone right now, but if you go search "the refuge" you will find a ton of discussions about it. I have a pattern master and I can attest that it is not what they are made out to be.....at least with my gun.


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

craigrh13 said:


> Google it. It's marketing b.s. pure and simple. The little bit of difference it makes is minimal at best. I'm on my phone right now, but if you go search "the refuge" you will find a ton of discussions about it. I have a pattern master and I can attest that it is not what they are made out to be.....at least with my gun.


Shot string is a real phenomenon and is affected by the type of choke and wad. It's effect on wing shooting may be up for debate.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

lastflight said:


> Shot string is a real phenomenon and is affected by the type of choke and wad. It's effect on wing shooting may be up for debate.


You are absolutely right. Lots if debate about shot strings. Two things for sure are certain. My pattern master out if my a400 sucks and steel will have a shorter shot string than lead.


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

your research may be a little flawed... not to knock another website... but... really... I happen to shot a patternmaster... approx 10 yrs... I shoot back up and they are very effective over standard tubes... if you are looking for a choke tube to help your shooting ability than that is probably why you are disappointed...sorry to be so harsh but a choke tube is not the answer to improved shoting skills... as the kid said save the money and but more shells...





craigrh13 said:


> Google it. It's marketing b.s. pure and simple. The little bit of difference it makes is minimal at best. I'm on my phone right now, but if you go search "the refuge" you will find a ton of discussions about it. I have a pattern master and I can attest that it is not what they are made out to be.....at least with my gun.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Dead Bird said:


> your research may be a little flawed... not to knock another website... but... really... I happen to shot a patternmaster... approx 10 yrs... I shoot back up and they are very effective over standard tubes... if you are looking for a choke tube to help your shooting ability than that is probably why you are disappointed...sorry to be so harsh but a choke tube is not the answer to improved shoting skills... as the kid said save the money and but more shells...


That website has many educated guys who have done studies on the whole shot string subject. My results are talking about patterning. Anything over 1500 fps looks like hell on paper.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

I shoot back up with a factory mod...and a 3 inch gun....sometimes I shoot the ic...or cylinder....knowing your gun yourself and your ammunition are the keys....hunting alone I rarely need a choke or more then #3 steel on geese...had to use the ic or mod last year and missed 4 or 5 birds for being over choked ....not this year

Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## duckhtr213890 (Feb 9, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i think that is why i dont have an aftermarket choke. I look at $90 for tube and realize thats 250 more rounds worth of duck hunting. lol.


Where are you finding them for 90 still? Price at Rogers jumped up 20 bucks since last season. Had to give 120 for a case of federals this year


----------

